# Egg donation Ukraine



## SandraNL

Does anyone of you have experiences with egg donation in the Ukraine? We have had some experiences with ED and a surrogate mother with La Vita Felice. Although they have send us a wrong version of the English contract, with the consequence that we have to pay more than is mentioned in the contract, they are very helpful. But we have really bad experiences with their IVF clinic (SANA Med clinic). They are not willing to communicate with us if we're doubting their advice and every time when they do want to send a reply (which they rarely do) we have the feeling that they even didn't read our file properly.

We do want to proceed with ED only, but would there be another clinic in the Ukraine that can offer a better quality? We know that there are some Spain clinics that offer a good quality, but we would like to select a donor with photographs. I don't know if there are any other clinics that are able/willing to send pictures of their donors, but please let me know if you know any other centers/clinics that do and can offer a good quality.


----------



## lily17

Hello


AVA peter clinic in St Petersburg, Russia, does egg donation, they have very high standards and are very very efficient and organized, with very high success rates, you arent allowed to see photos of their donors, but let me assure you all their donors are lovely girls, slim and pretty ( we have been to the clinic and seen the donors sat in the waiting room!!!) You get to choose the characheristics like eye colour hair colour  height etc etc you can trust them totally they are very reliable.
hope this helps


Lily x


----------



## roze

I can recommend ISIDA in Kiev ( as you can see they have done well for us!) but I'm not sure whether they use surrogates any more.  They are however extremely efficient and helpful.

best wishes and good luck


roze


----------



## Blaise37

My husband is 37, no health problems. I am 37, uterus disease. Several unsuccessful IVF attempts (in 2007 and 2009). This year we had a program with the La Vita Felice Center, Kharkov, Ukraine. The surrogate mother is now on the third month of her pregnancy. We have had such a nice experience with the La Vita Felice Center. They helped us choose a perfect egg donor. To speak the truth, they maintain very high level of communication, keeping us informed of all current news. We have never had any problems with our doctor at the SANA Clinic. Her name is Irina. She is very competent and friendly. She maintains very efficient correspondence with us. And who is your doctor?


----------



## jack2

Dear sandra,

Avoid "La Vita Felice" and SANA clinic also. Protect your money and your hopes.

Jack and Sally.


----------



## SandraNL

Hello Jack & Sally,

I was wondering why you are recommending to avoid SANA clinic and La Vita Felice. I must admit that I have had bad experiences with the SANA clinic before, but after we switched doctors it seems they are helping us in a positive way up to now. Although I must admit that I still am a little suspicious.

I have had three doctors at the SANA clinic. The first one was Irina but she is still on maternity leave (probably another Irina). The second one was Alexandra and she was absolutely not able to communicate at all and didn't read our files properly. Now we have Natalia and she explains everything to us really clearly and they agreed to select a donor according to European rules (between 10-15 follicles). Reason for this is that our first donor had 25 follicles, which is way too much to ensure good quality of eggs.

Although they changed their behaviour, I still have my doubts about them. We shouldn't be doing another attempt if we are that doubtful, but we really would like to see a photo of our donor. I am for sure that these donors are for real, because I recognized several donors in the waiting room. I also have to admit that our previous Belgian IVF doctor and German IVF doctor both advised us to go to Spain and not to the Ukraine.

Sandra


----------



## jack2

Dear Sandra,

Our experience was bad. We had Dr. Natalia and she will explain you what she want. 
Only if you ask the perfect question you will get important information about your program. I think they should offer a full report of the events not offer information only if you ask for it.

Additionally we had lots of problems with the health reports of the surrogate, but I do not want scare you.  

I wish you get positive result, but you should keep in mind that each new attempt is good for the business.  

Good luck,

Jack


----------



## SandraNL

Dear Jack,

I am sorry to hear that you did not have any luck with La Vita Felice and have a bad experience with them.

Until now dr Natalia has been very accurate with her information to us. But I have to admit that I keep asking them questions because I don't trust them a 100 percent. You are absolutely right: the more attempts they do, the more money they earn. We stressed out that this will be our last attempt in their clinic, so hopefully it helps.

Are you proceeding with another clinic?

Sandra


----------

